# Place your bets



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

As it looks now on Texas River Data a predicted 40k CFS will make it's way down the river from the Dallas area, to say nothing of the local rain adding to the lake level. Or the rain predicted for next week  

So what will the highest discharge, in CFS be after this slug of water hits the gates?

That should be in about 11 days.
20000 cfs being discharged now, add another 40000 to it and we are back to at least 60K in a short time here.
The contest is to see who can guess the discharge level peak as posted by the TRA site, between now and March 20th.

The 1st place winner gets a free cat fish drifting trip, redeemable anytime in the coming year.

The winner should be ready to wait however, as the big cats have scattered and are feeding shallow and drift fishing is very hit and miss from now until after the shad finish spawning on the bulk heads. 
Just been my experience.
The winner could take a bulkhead fishing option in May or when it pops if they want to.

The 2nd place winner gets a free fish filleting lesson after my next big catch!
And a demonstration of the infamous SS shuffle. :walkingsm


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

64k


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Alright! Another contest!

However, I am thinking you would be willing to give away many of these? Not just to 2nd place? _The 2nd place winner gets a free fish filleting lesson after my next big catch!
And a demonstration of the infamous SS shuffle._ :walkingsm

Lessons daily at noon at beautiful Beacon Bay Marina? LOL!


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

57K


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Duly noted fellows, I have a page in my schedule book with room for 30 guesses. so 28 left.
I will be surprised if 2nd place claims their prize,


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I'm jumping in this time

48K


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

65K


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

59K


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm gonna say 62.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks, SS, for adding a bit more excitement to our lives!

52k


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

All noted


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

55k


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Got it reba3825, plenty of room left.


----------



## Looneybin (Nov 17, 2011)

How about 60k


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yup! got you Looneybin.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

65K


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Try again Bruce, SeaOx has 65K


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Somebody think about going high, there is a lot of water coming!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

61k


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

73K


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

40K


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

68k


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Got em, keep the guesses coming. There is always that 2nd place prize you can claim. I will sweeten the 2nd place pot with all of the ribs you cut out you can keep, lol!


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

60k 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

ranger374v said:


> 60k
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That number is taken, try again Ranger374V


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WhiteBassFisher asked me what if everybody goes over?
Then the lowest guess wins. The same if no body goes high enough, the highest wins.
Closing bell will ring at midnight March 20th, which means I will have to set my alarm and get up to check the TRA site.
:ac550:


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

66k


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

68.5


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

67K


----------



## BKT (Sep 27, 2013)

76K


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

58


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

71k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stir krazy (Jun 14, 2010)

73k


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Got this last round, Dirt daddy I will have to round you up to 69k.
Stir crazy try again that one is taken


----------



## stir krazy (Jun 14, 2010)

if 73k taken ill go 74k


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

stir krazy said:


> if 73k taken ill go 74k


Got ya

Nine chances left, and ranger gets another shot if he wants.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Try 70*

70


----------



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

44.5


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

80


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

56K


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Got them recorded, only five spots left!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

50K for Caden (no 2 Cool ID) if that is ok?


----------



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

46K


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

39K


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

63k


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

42k


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

cwhitney said:


> 42k


This closed out the contest, now the waiting.
Let me arrange these guesses and I will post them.
The range of guesses is a low of 39 to a high of 80.
I will do a little more figuring on them and post that in a few.
mean = 59.74


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

TRA just posted an increase to 23000 cfs, where will it stop?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

OMG! The area just south of Richland Chambers must have really been slammed! Tehuacana Creek is now at 27,600 just by itself!! How did I miss that before???


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Whitebassfisher after checking the river gauges I'm starting to think I guessed a little low myself.


----------



## Charlie B (Dec 24, 2015)

68


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

41k


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

53K not for me, but for a friend.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Charlie B
jsk4224
Reel time
Too late, the guessing is closed.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Even though I used a "Price is Right" approach, I believe data shows I missed it big time. I would have been better off guessing at the high end, not the low. :rotfl:

But no matter what, it is a cool offer by ShadSlinger!


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Another big rise*



Whitebassfisher said:


> OMG! The area just south of Richland Chambers must have really been slammed! Tehuacana Creek is now at 27,600 just by itself!! How did I miss that before???


Now it is 39600 with about 9 inches of rain.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

SS, Point of Clarification on the rules - Does this include flow on March 20th? Or prior to March 20th, which is how I would read "between now and March 20th".

I'm really thinking I can nail that second place prize!:walkingsm
Tom


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

TexasTom said:


> SS, Point of Clarification on the rules - Does this include flow on March 20th? Or prior to March 20th, which is how I would read "between now and March 20th".
> 
> I'm really thinking I can nail that second place prize!:walkingsm
> Tom


Between now and the 20th the highest flow will be the determining factor.
If it drops after it peaks before the 20th the guess closest to the peak flow will win.
even if the peak flow was before the 20th, which I think will be unlikely.
As far as I can tell some of the upper lakes are dumping water trying to get ahead of the flood that may come.
So it's going to be a hum dinger coming down the river.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Possibly Tom was joking? Maybe already realizes that the only one with a guess further off than his is WhiteBassWisher?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Possibly Tom was joking? Maybe already realizes that the only one with a guess further off than his is WhiteBassWisher?


LOL!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Possibly Tom was joking? Maybe already realizes that the only one with a guess further off than his is WhiteBassWisher?


WBF, cant believe you undercut me. Was trying to be low man :headknock

But I did say I was targeting second place anyway LOL

IN seriousness, what a generous offer by Shadslinger! Thank you very much, sir!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

TexasTom said:


> WBF, cant believe you undercut me. Was trying to be low man :headknock
> 
> But I did say I was targeting second place anyway LOL
> 
> IN seriousness, what a generous offer by Shadslinger! Thank you very much, sir!


Well, things could be much worse. At this point I am happy that DFW hasn't gotten the rainfall parts of LA have, say between Shreveport and Monroe!!! 
I just knocked on some wood too.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know what DFW got but Kickapoo and Sandy were rolling when I left there this afternoon . 
I'm not sure we are gonna be white bass fishing in the lake before May this year :headknock


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Very generous, SS!

Missed the official entry window, but just for fun I will guess 63K.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think WhiteBassFisher will be out of the game by afternoon.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I think WhiteBassFisher will be out of the game by afternoon.


I just belly laughed at the above!

But then heard more rain and thunder outside my home..... 

Man! Spring fever had hit me hard..... then

But! The good news is that ShadSlinger and Catfish Kyle already caught the fish for the fish fry.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

47000

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

My prediction of 80 may not be that far off!! I wish it was though as other have mentioned the white bass fishing in the main lake will be delayed....


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

FYI - almost 8 inches of rain here mid-lake LL (Onalaska) since the rain started 2 days ago.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

A reminder again to keep your boats high with this rising lake - don't let this happen to you - Cedar Creek


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

GaryI said:


> FYI - almost 8 inches of rain here mid-lake LL (Onalaska) since the rain started 2 days ago.


Yes, lol, dam flow changes so far just for local rain. When run off gets there hang on!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

8:57 AM and the flow is 3610 and screaming upward!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> 8:57 AM and the flow is 3610 and screaming upward!


Did You Happen to mention there would be a prize for the worst guess? Kinda like the smallest fish in the tournament  Me and WBF need a way to stay interested after the next hour!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Something about rib bones maybe. :walkingsm


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Something about rib bones maybe. :walkingsm


Hey I like ribs, especially slow smoked! :dance:

40500 - Im a winner, at least for two minutes LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Texas Tom and WhiteBassFisher are out, nature boy and cwhitney are in trouble.
Texasriverdata just predicted a peak flow of about 75 cfs.
I bet the high guess wins it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am too deaf to tell at noon whether 50,400 or 60,400?

But in my best 'Airplane' imitation "I picked a bad year to white bass fish!"


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW 50,400 cfs at 2pm

That blows my 48K away. I guess not catfishing for me


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I got beat by 1k or I would have had the highest 73k


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

.....and I don't think I want to claim the second place prize :slimer:


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

72K:dance:


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Discharge*

Discharge now up to 55,600


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Pretty sure the 30 guesses sre filled but just for posterity...75k.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

CB Aggie as of now _I believe_.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like the peak flow is in Crockett and should be here about Thursday or Friday???
How much will TRA be able to dump through the gates before it gets here?
Today it held about 10" high and it is four feet high at Riverside now.
So On Sunday, the 20th the biggest slug of water in the river should have passed through and made a peak flow at the gates.
Will the TRA get enough water through to keep the flow at 55600 cfs like it is now?
Or will it crank up above the 6?.?? that it has hit now?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

texasriverdata predicts the flow until Friday at Riverside. It starts back up then after a slight drop. So the peak must be just behind it arriving maybe Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I lost a catfish trip!!!!! 48K
I can't believe it. My next President is also loosing.
What's next?????
Maybe I will bet with Mattress Mack now!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Looks like the peak flow is in Crockett and should be here about Thursday or Friday???
> How much will TRA be able to dump through the gates before it gets here?
> Today it held about 10" high and it is four feet high at Riverside now.
> So On Sunday, the 20th the biggest slug of water in the river should have passed through and made a peak flow at the gates.
> ...


That is a really good question! My guess was such a joke that I hate to predict, lol, but _guess_ again that the TRA will have to crank open a bit more. Who knows??? Will CB Aggie hang in there?

I was well above the lake proper earlier today, and saw with my own eyes that people are moving possessions to higher ground between Hwy 21 and Hwy 19 along the river.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Official update.
Those lucky guessers who are still in the running for the free cat fishing trip with myself and trapperjon aboard The Mighty Red-Fin are;
Fishingmudguy-63
C B Aggie-56k
rglide09-80k
bluiis-70k
stir Krazy-74k
ducktracker-71
3stoogesfishing-58k
BKT-76k
Bruce-67k
Dirt daddy-68.5k
swanchez66k
haywierz-68k
John_b_1-73k
Ken. Huynh-61k
looneybin=60k
chunkiwind-62k
lowensome1860-59k
sea ox-65k
Little mac-64k

Competition is close, with the current peak at the current flow of 55600 cfs.
Most likely a higher peak to come before the end of the contest.
i think those guesses riding that 58 to 61k are going in the ball park.
the fish fry should be interesting with the peak maybe still to come. we will have something to speculate about.
:texasflag
The beat goes on and it looks like the timing will go down to the wire maybe, and make a good game of it.

Check your guess and make sure it is correct, if it is not Pm me please.
Good luck to those still in the race.

Guess who for free bragging rites on who this two cooler is?
[URL=http://s103.photobucket.com/user/shadslinger/media/album/100_1065.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s103.photobucket.com/user/shadslinger/media/album/allgateopen.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s103.photobucket.com/user/shadslinger/media/album/fluffbirds.jpg.html]


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Electric went out when posting and caused the double up.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

I'm thinking 62500.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Poppahobbs said:


> I'm thinking 62500.


Might as well round that baby up to 63k......:dance:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Right now the highest discharge has been 55600 cfs.
The contest ends tomorrow at midnight, so maybe??

So it's C B Aggie down the home stretch!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

C B Aggie, you have won!
I don't think the discharge will go up anymore tonight, and i am going to bed.
I will send you a PM and we can arrange a trip.
Congrats and that was a good guess at 56k.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats CB Aggie! 

And another big thanks to ShadSlinger for his fun filled give away.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Congratulations CB Aggie!!!!!!!

Thanks for an exciting contest Loy!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just exchanged messages with C B Aggie and we getting it lined up for a good fishing trip.
Thanks everybody for playing along, it's been a real hoot both times.
When the chance comes up i will do it again.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Good times I wish I would of bid a little lower. Maybe next time I did get close. One day I will catch a cat fish.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Loy for doing it, it's always fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Shadslinger for this contest & a big congrats to you CB Aggie!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats CB


----------

